# The kiss



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Last saturday i went on a date with someone i'm very genuinely attracted too. The date was a bit awkward to begin with but it definitely got better. We were able to talk with each other very naturally and were just clicking. Afterwards when our date was over, we hugged tightly then just kissed. It was so natural. So perfect. 

I was smiling for the rest of the night. I'll be seeing her again next weekend and i cant wait!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time! Have fun!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like a wonderful date soma. 

The tight hug and kiss sounded awesome.

Hope you have more dates like that with her.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

nice man.. each of the girlfriends i've had i still remember clearly the first date we had together and especially that moment at the end where we first kissed.. it's one of those things you never forget


----------



## codeninja (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome.

Good luck next weekend


----------

